# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Ndikimi i televizionit ne zhvillimin e femijeve

## Andro_era

Pershendetje,

Po hap nje teme qe besoj po i preukopon te gjithe prinderit sot. "Ndikimi i televizionit ne zhvillimin e femijeve". 
Une jam duke e bere nje punim seminarik, dhe me duhet te beje nje ankete me prinder, se si ata po e shohin mediumin televizion perball zhvillimit te femijeve te tyre.

Pyetjet e mia jane:
1) Sa jane te pershtatshme programet qe shfaqen ne TV-te tona, ne kohen kur femijet jane para televizioneve (dmth. gjate dites), ne edukimin e tyre?

a) shume te pershtatshme
b) mesatarisht
c) pak
d)aspak

2) Femijet dita-dites po vazhdojne te shohin shume e me shume televizor. Mendoni se oret e gjata para TV ndijkone ne procesin e te mesuarit te femijeve? Dmth. Kane mesuar femijet me shume, ne kohen kur nuk ka patur shume televizione, apo tani?

a) atehere( kur nuk ka pasur shume televizione)
b) tani
c) nuk besoj te kene ndikuar televizionet ne kete aspekt

3) Sa mendoni se televizionet tona ne permbajtjen e tyre kane programe edukative?

a) shume
b)mesatarisht
c) pak
d) aspak

4) Cilat programe te te rriturve i kane me per zemer femijet tuaj?

a) telenovelat
b) programet muzikore( spektaklet, reality show etj)
c) programet qe kane te bejne me shkencen

5) A kane TV-te tona programe te mjaftueshme per femijet?

a) po
b) jo

6) Sa ore mesatarisht qendrojne para TV-ve femijet tuaj?

a) 2-3
b)3-4
c)me shume se 5 ore

7) Mendoni se televizionet tona kane me shume efekte pozitive, apo negative ne zhvillimin e gjithmbarshem te nje femije?

a) me shume ka efekte negative
b) me shume ka efekte pozitive

Ju lutem zgjidhni njeren nga alternativat e pergjigjeve.

Faleminderit per bashkpunimin!

----------


## Pellmbesha10

Andro_era, kjo eshte nje teme mjaft e qelluar. Pergjigjet e mia jane keto.

1. b, 2. a, 3. c, 4. a, 5. b, 6. b, 7. a.

----------

